# CT is attempting to stop out of state adoptions, Please Help!



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

The State of Connecticut has passed a law which will effectively end the ability of legitimate rescues to adopt to people in CT as the cost will be prohibitive for most people. Please pass the word that this must be stopped. FORR is asking that everyone call and email Gov Malloy's office. Details in the link. Thx!
 *Federation of Responsible Rescues: Connecticut launches a broadside at rescue*

*Federation of Responsible Rescues: How you can help rescues in Connecticut* 
federationofrescues.blogspot.com


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What a silly law - they'd make it illegal for CT peeps to adopt a dog out of state because it's expensive? Or is this an effort on their part to encourage more in-state adoption?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Cham, what can an out of state person do to help?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> Cham, what can an out of state person do to help?


 
My understanding is that Gov. Malloy actually didnot have to sign the HB. it was automatically passed with or without his signature, at midnight of the end of Fiscal Year 2011 (June30,2011),
It will automatically go into effect October 2011, unless an injunction preventing it from taking effect is filed and granted in court.
I'm not sure at this point exactly what is going to happen next, but I'm sure it won't be pretty on way or another.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It doesn't make it illegal to transport or adopt dogs into CT, it just requires that they receive an exam by a CT vet within 48 hours, and another exam in 15 days. It requires the rescue and/or transport company report to the state when and how many dogs are being brought across state lines. 

The group protesting says it raises the adoption fee $200, and that will make adoption fees $650.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

cham said:


> My understanding is that Gov. Malloy actually didnot have to sign the HB. it was automatically passed with or without his signature, at midnight of the end of Fiscal Year 2011 (June30,2011),
> It will automatically go into effect October 2011, unless an injunction preventing it from taking effect is filed and granted in court.
> I'm not sure at this point exactly what is going to happen next, but I'm sure it won't be pretty on way or another.





mylissyk said:


> It doesn't make it illegal to transport or adopt dogs into CT, it just requires that they receive an exam by a CT vet within 48 hours, and another exam in 15 days. It requires the rescue and/or transport company report to the state when and how many dogs are being brought across state lines.
> 
> The group protesting says it raises the adoption fee $200, and that will make adoption fees $650.


 
My apologies, I had the wrong date for the passage of the bill. Unless the governor vetoes it, it has until July 15, 2011. Out-of-state residents can still send an e-mail to Gov. Malloy or call his office and let him know how you feel about this bill. There there is a sample e-mail available on the FORR website.

The hundred dollar annual registration fee that rescues will be required to pay is not particularly onerous. When considered in light of the number of dogs and spread out over the course of a year. It really is not a bad registration fee and FORR does not object to this.

The bigger issue is the section mandating veterinary visits. As it stands right now, in order to bring the dog across state lines the dog needs to see the vet at its point of origin,. And received an interstate health certificate. This is mandated by the USDA. This new bill if it passes will require 2 more veterinary visits and a little better than two weeks. With the direct adopt the new family will have to pay for 2 vet visits. If the dog is going to be fostered then the rescue will be required to pay for three vet visits. This is where the added expense comes in. For example, when a dog is adopted from SGRR, we take the dog to the vet make sure he is up to date and all his vaccines and purchase and Pack any medications in veterinary instructions, and our contract requires the new family bring the dog to the vet within seven days. With this new bill, we will still be doing this as required by federal law, and paying for 2 veterinary bills, if the dog is in foster care are in a shelter. This is where it gets to the very expensive.
This this website is a copy of the bill http://www.cga.ct.gov/2011/fc/2011HB-05368-R000850-FC.htm , which explains the pill and The primary sections are highlighted in blue.


----------

